# Target holder



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like that a lot


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah great idea that


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very good idea. cheap and simple


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that would be very useful ... IF I could hit anything that small!!!







It is a very clever idea.

I need a holder for a 9 inch pie plate!!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Slick Idea, and I like your catchbox!!


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Very cool idea! I want to make myself one!


----------

